# Barmouth Residents Miserable? Or Is It Me?



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Let's put this straight before I let loose. 

1. I love the geography of Barmouth
2. I love the atmosphere of Barmouth

but.....

....what the hell is it with the miseries who live there??!!  

I thought I was being sensitive but after a couple of folk on here making comments about their 'attitude' towards visitors and then someone at work saying similar when I mentioned the town I decided to take off the tourist goggles and look at it objectively.

Damned if they're not correct! Here's why.

My eldest son was standing next to me in a takeaway. When the woman behind the counter asked what he wanted and he said " He hadn't decided yet", she replied "Well when you get round to it I'll be over there!" in a REALLY terse tone before walking off.

The next day my wife went into a jewellery shop in the town while we were looking around and asked to look at an earring in a cabinet. It was only cheap and when she reached inside the cabinet to pick it up she was told "Don't pick it up if you're not buying it. It's only a fiver". My wife then said " Well it's only a fiver you're not getting" and walked out. She was gobsmacked and said so to our friends and myself who were waiting outside. My son was with her and even he couldn't believe it.

At the site we were staying on my son and his friend got out of the swimming pool (he's 19 and his mate is 22) and stuck their heads in the sun bed room to see what was in there. Within seconds a bolshy blonde stormtrooper/receptionist stamped through and slammed the door shut and locked it saying "Water and electricity dont mix!" (I nearly told her that neither does rudeness and a career in the service sector). She then stood on guard with her arms folded glaring at them in the pool!

Then we got to thinking back to our previous visits and my wife said that maybe it is like this all the time there as she recalled other incidents but simply had brushed them aside.

Seriously though is it me? Is this normal? 

Paul


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Mirrors our experience last time we visited Penzance - and so it will be the last time we visit Penzance! :roll:


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

You may be right that the people are grumpy, but as you said the geography is great and even if you are feeling a bit down and out in Barmouth there is always the Carousel Cafe. 

Well... i assume the cafe is called that, BUT the C has dropped off Carousel, making it a far more alluring establishment !!!!!!

So go and lose yourself in The Arousel Cafe !!!!!

Freddiebooks


I'LL HAVE A DOUBLE PORTION WITH CREAM PLEASE.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There is town near us at home where a friend of mine says he always gets similar treatment from the residents. He refers to it as a gorm free zone, Alan.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I know Stalag Barmouth from old.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

tonyt said:


> I know Stalag Barmouth from old.


Be fair all of you, if you live THAT far from civilisation you can only get your concept of civilised behaviour from TV programmes like "The Bleakest Link" "Beastlyenders" "Enemadale" "Constipation Street" etc. :roll:


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Well it hasn't changed much then!

My last visit was some 35years ago, and I felt unwelcome then.

Still it is Welsh!!!

Tin hat on


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

I like Barmouth on a still and hot day, but these are very rare there.

Usually it is windy, and the fine sand blows everywhere, in your eyes, in your butties...

I think being constantly sand-blasted might make the residents grumpy!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Prior to getting wed, 39 years ago, we visited Barmouth.
I couldn`t understand a bloomin word they said.
They did know how to take our money though.
If you think Barmouth is bad try Bleannau Ffestiniog.

They must have been drunk when they invented Welsh.

Dave p (with few Welsh friends)


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Dave p I hate your new avatar bring back the bbbs please. Oh and go south from Barmouth they get better gradually
Jim


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

JIMY said:


> Dave p I hate your new avatar bring back the bbbs please. Oh and go south from Barmouth they get better gradually
> Jim


We do, France Italy Switzerland :lol:

Dave p


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

sparky, but they aren't as bad as up the road in Dolgellau. We walked out of a small shop in Dolgellau, this last Saturday, when the shopkeeper insisted on talking in Welsh to her friend without even acknowledging our presence.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

jimmyd0g said:


> sparky, but they aren't as bad as up the road in Dolgellau. We walked out of a small shop in Dolgellau, this last Saturday, when the shopkeeper insisted on talking in Welsh to her friend without even acknowledging our presence.


Unless you speak Welsh, how do you know it was a friend? It could well have been a customer!

If you went into a shop in France, and the shopkeeper was speaking to someone in French, wouldn't you just wait your turn until the shopkeeper was free?


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

jimmyd0g said:


> sparky, but they aren't as bad as up the road in Dolgellau. We walked out of a small shop in Dolgellau, this last Saturday, when the shopkeeper insisted on talking in Welsh to her friend without even acknowledging our presence.


If I walked out of everywhere when I couldn't understand the language I'd rarely be in anywhere


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

Easyriders said:


> jimmyd0g said:
> 
> 
> > sparky, but they aren't as bad as up the road in Dolgellau. We walked out of a small shop in Dolgellau, this last Saturday, when the shopkeeper insisted on talking in Welsh to her friend without even acknowledging our presence.
> ...


You might even be tempted to try a few words of french - so why not welsh.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

cheshiregordon said:


> You might even be tempted to try a few words of french - so why not welsh.


I tell the kids off for spitting :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The 'arousal Cafe Barmouth -


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

Is Carousal Welsh for Carousel?


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

commuter said:


> Is Carousal Welsh for Carousel?


Word for word what I asked standing outside it.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

KeithChesterfield said:


> The 'arousal Cafe Barmouth -


Do they call it that in the hope you'll come again?


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

KeithChesterfield said:


> The 'arousal Cafe Barmouth -


Sorry, it's doing nothing for me, I don't feel at all aroused . . .  
:lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

rogerblack said:


> KeithChesterfield said:
> 
> 
> > The 'arousal Cafe Barmouth -
> ...


It's a miracle you need Roger, not a cup of tea. :lol:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

747 said:


> rogerblack said:
> 
> 
> > KeithChesterfield said:
> ...


Très amusant, 747! 
Actually, some days it doesn't take too much - some of Dave p's avatars can be enough to engender a mild stirring. Not his current one though - it's not the most attractive tree I've ever seen embraced! 8)


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

rogerblack said:


> Mirrors our experience last time we visited Penzance - and so it will be the last time we visit Penzance! :roll:


We found the folk of Penzance very friendly.


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

We had a similar experience in Portmadog a few years ago with local's being downright rude in local shops .
Needless to say after a few beer's in a local hostelry I couldn't keep quite and commented about the local hospitality (or lack of it) and how Scottish people always make visiting holidaymakers most welcome .
Have never been back and NEVER will , stuff em I say .
South wales is totally different with locals being friendly just a pity there North Wales cousins cant be the same


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Foghorn-Leghorn said:


> South wales is totally different with *locals being friendly* just a pity there North Wales cousins cant be the same


Just shows how much you know Foghorn . . . Mrs Zeb comes from South Wales!  :roll:

Welsh is her first language, so we've had some fun in North Wales when the Gogs hear my dulcet tones and start talking about us.

As we (or they) leave Mrs Zeb usually gives them a cheery "Goodbye" in fluent Welsh. The effect is quite amusing! :lol: :lol:

Not all of them are like that of course, but they didn't get the reputation without some justification!

Dave


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

Zebedee said:


> Foghorn-Leghorn said:
> 
> 
> > South wales is totally different with *locals being friendly* just a pity there North Wales cousins cant be the same
> ...


So your wife come's from South Wales ? and your point is ?
"Just shows how much you know" please explain .
Ok so we should not tar everyone with the same brush but the North Wales people we encountered were unfriendly and rude and it happened on more than one occasion in the Portmadog and surrounding area.
But if your spending money in the local shops there quite willing to take and still be unhelpful , well they won't ever get my cash again .
It spoiled are holiday and we left early because of it and yet on the three occasions we have been to South Wales around Usk , Pembroke and Carmarthen the locals we met were far more welcoming


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

When in really Welsh Wales, three words you always see in English "Bed and Breakfast"

We went to a Britstop pub on the Somerset/Dorset border recently. Having our two dogs with us I went in alone and introduced myself to ask if we could stay overnight. The staff were very welcoming, obviously had noticed us in the garden on cctv said we could bring the dogs in (even though its a gastro pub) It was a fine day so we had our drinks outside. That night there was a pub quiz bring the dogs in don't leave them in your van. 

Afterwards we said was that really England? There was a level of customer service way above that normally experienced. All the staff we met were the same and they really looked like they enjoyed being there. Customers really enjoyed it too. 

Of course that's how it should be everywhere but sadly Barmouth doesn't have the monopoly of grumpy retailers. For the record encountered far worse than Barmouth in Anglesey.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

rogerblack said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > rogerblack said:
> ...


changed just to keep you happy. :lol:

Dave p


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Dave p - that reminds me - I've got to make some Jelly for the Grandkids tea today - thanks.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Foghorn-Leghorn said:


> So your wife come's from South Wales ? and your point is ?
> "Just shows how much you know" please explain.


It was a joke - which I thought was pretty obvious when I highlighted "*friendly*" in the quote from your post, before making my comment



Foghorn-Leghorn said:


> Ok so we should not tar everyone with the same brush but the North Wales people we encountered were unfriendly and rude and it happened on more than one occasion in the Portmadog and surrounding area.


With which I entirely agree - as I thought I had clearly indicated. :? ("_Gogs_" is the not-very-complimentary term used by the South Welsh to describe their Northern neighbours. They don't get on with them too well either in some cases! 8O )



Foghorn-Leghorn said:


> . . . on the three occasions we have been to South Wales around Usk , Pembroke and Carmarthen the locals we met were far more welcoming


On the hundreds of occasions we have been in the Carmarthen area I found the same . . . except for the mother in law! 

Whoops . . . another joke. I must try to get a grip!  :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Well we are booked for 5 nights at Min Y don in the summer so lets see what the welcome is for Geordies.Anyone been there ?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Thinking of reporting this tread for being racist :lol:

Then I reread this and decided not to

*In the beginning when God was creating the world, he was sitting on a Cloud telling his pal the Angel Gabriel what he planned for Wales. "Gabby" he said. "I'm going to give them soaring mountains, purple glens. High flying eagles, streams laden with salmon, golden fields of barley from which a whisky coloured nectar can be made, green lush spectacular golf courses, coal in the ground, gold slate and tin... "Hold on" said Gabriel "Are you not being over generous to these Taffies. "NO" replied the Almighty "Just wait till you see the bloody neighbours I'm going to give them.*

:lol:

Dick


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> rogerblack said:
> 
> 
> > 747 said:
> ...


It worked!


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

I don't think you should tar everyone with the same brush, and I don't think it's a question of north/south.

Some (not all) of the people on the LLeyn peninsular and in Gwynedd can be a bit tribal, but that's not true everywhere you go. The people in Mold, Llangollen and Wrexham are mostly very friendly, not at all clannish, and ready to help anyone. Just over the border in Chester, you can encounter a great deal of indifference and rudeness. They hate the Welsh, Scousers, and most others too. They seem to have an inflated view of the importance of Chester (it gets a lot of tourists, but it's a bit of a cultural desert these days).

So perhaps it's places that get a lot of tourists that tend to be unfriendly?

South Wales has its contrasts, too. Some of the nastiest and rudest people I have ever come across came from Cardiff, yet the people from the nearby valleys are usually warm and friendly.

Finally, the rudest and most indifferent people of all seem to congregate in London and Paris, again full of tourists!


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Good to see the Easyriders not tarring everyone with the same brush! A more sweeping post I haven't seen in a long time. 

As a Chester resident I don't recognise the cultural desert description (A bit lazy in my opinion).

Here goes with a brief culture list:-

Theatre in the Park every summer - Two plays in an open air theatre one of which is Shakespeare. Rave reviews in the national press
Chester Rocks Music Festival - Not for me but definately culture with many current acts performing
The Small theatre at the Gateway is still open producing small scale plays
The Council have bought the Odeon and will be reopening it as a major theatre venue
Just had the Easter Food and Drink Festival
A number of small venues for live music - Telfords Warehouse, Alexanders, The Marlbrough etc.
Two comedy venues - The Laugh Inn (regular TV comedians, John Bishop, M McIntyre etc) and Alexanders
Many restaurants - local ones not just chain places
The passion plays are on this year 
The Cathedral with many live performances involving the chior and classical music
The racecourse counts as culture - Ok its a drinking and gambling culture but culture nevertheless
A few beer festivals coming up in the summer, A great one at the Rugby club soon.
CHester FC for football culture - Just promoted to the COnference North
Cheshir Jets Basketball if you are into strangely tall people chucking a ball at each other.

I'm sure there is more but thats a quick 5 minutes worth. Make the effort to find out whats on, you might be suprised.

Yes the last Labour/Libdem council shut the Gateway theatre and ripped out the seats so it was difficult to re-open but the current Tory lot have done many things to re-invigorate the place including the Theatre in the park and carrying out repairs to the walls. Don't like to praise the tories but fairs fair.

If your cultural desert refers to trouble late at night I'm sure the locals get a helping hand from the visiting Welsh and Scousers that you refer to. Chesters not different to any other large town that attracts people from outside on a weekend night.

We all come across people who are having a bad day. Thats generally all it is, get over it. Dealing with Joe Public every hour of your working life isn't always easy.

I've suprised myself with how much I want to defend the place.

If you want a cultural desert have you been to Northwich?
:wink:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I still believe you have a bylaw that lets you do all kinds of things to a Welshman found inside the walls after dark :lol:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> I still believe you have a bylaw that lets you do all kinds of things to a Welshman found inside the walls after dark :lol:


Nah - that's sheep


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

spent easter on shell island the weather was crap which was a good thing after reading these pages as we didnt go out to meet the locals and get ignored or shouted at lol :?


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

The byelaw thing was on the BBC website the other day. Apparently its not allowed any more.


----------

